# Random Thoughts



## Particular Baptist (Nov 12, 2009)

I guess I just wanted to post some thoughts, questions, and struggles that I have in my following of Christ.

Struggles

1. Lust
2. Anger
3. Self-Love

I find myself constantly praying and having to fight these three main sins in my life. I constantly feel so unworthy, so filthy. All I want is to be clean, to be held in the arms of my King Jesus Christ. I am the chief of sinners and still have no idea why Christ could ever want a being like I.

Questions/Thoughts

1. If Christ says that blessed are the peacemakers, then why do so many self proclaimed 'Reformed' Christians, who believe in Scripture Alone, still believe in just war? I guess I'm having a struggle with war and violence. Aren't Christians supposed to be non-violent and non-resistent? Shouldn't we draw a contrast between our King, The Prince of Peace, and the ruler of this World, Satan, who was a murderer from the beginning? I'm not saying that I'm a pacifist, but I guess I am struggling with this issue.

Any thoughts (or prayers) that you might have on these would be great! 

Thanks and God Bless,

Spencer


----------



## Skyler (Nov 12, 2009)

edit: Referent deleted.


----------



## carlgobelman (Nov 12, 2009)

Particular Baptist said:


> I guess I just wanted to post some thoughts, questions, and struggles that I have in my following of Christ.
> 
> Struggles
> 
> ...



Regarding sins and struggles: I think everyone here on the PB would agree we all struggle with some sin(s) or another. The three that you share are particular weaknesses of mine as well. When I look at my life, I don't think of how far I've come in my Christian walk, but how far I have still yet to go! The enemy is the one who hits us with guilt and doubt; that's why even Christians need to have the gospel preached to them. As I've heard someone once say, "The Gospel even saves the Christian." So true! I blogged about this subject recently here.

Regarding war and peace: I think we need to be clear the admonitions to individuals and the state. The state has an obligation to protect its citizens, as such at times war becomes a necessity. The Christian has an obligation to promote peace -- i.e., be a peacemaker and so far as is possible to live at peace with everyone. However, there is a BIG difference between peace and pacifism. In the sin-soaked world in which we live, peace is more often than not achieved as a result of war (i.e., the bad guys are defeated). I would also hazard a guess that more wars are started as a result of pacifism than avoided. Pacifism is seen by evil people (Hitler, Saddam Hussein, etc.) as weakness, and as such it is taken advantage of. Bottom line is you can't negotiate with dictators because they will say and do whatever is needed to get what they want. I blogged about this as well here.


----------



## Particular Baptist (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks, Carl.


----------



## Herald (Nov 12, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > Spencer,
> ...


----------



## Herald (Nov 12, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > He did not tell them to become contentious objectors.
> ...



I'm on my iPhone. The spell checker needs something to be desired.

Come to think of it, I'll just delete my post. It's a disaster.


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 12, 2009)

> I guess I just wanted to post some thoughts, questions, and struggles that I have in my following of Christ.
> 
> Struggles
> 
> ...


I struggle with the same sin, brother. Lately I've been considering them giants with which I must do battle. We are at war. But we are clean in Christ, and we are being held in His arms even now. David was no imposing warrior, and he bore no grand weaponry. He was a youthful shepherd with only a sling and a stone. But he came against Goliath in the name of the Lord, and God used him to slay and set at flight the enemies of His people. We are no imposing warriors, either, nor do we bear weapons of nefariously clever design, but we do bear the sword that is "quick, and powerful, and sharper than any twoedged sword, piercing even to the dividing asunder of soul and spirit, and of the joints and marrow, and is a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart."

How did David find the courage to stand against the champion of the Philistines?



> Heb 11:32-34 And what shall I more say? for the time would fail me to tell of Gedeon, and of Barak, and of Samson, and of Jephthae; of David also, and Samuel, and of the prophets: (33) *Who through faith* subdued kingdoms, wrought righteousness, obtained promises, stopped the mouths of lions, (34) Quenched the violence of fire, escaped the edge of the sword, out of weakness were made strong, waxed valiant in fight, turned to flight the armies of the aliens.


Believe Him, brother. Fear not. Stand and fight. Put on His armor. The living God, the Lord of Lords, the King of Kings, the Lion of Judah, the Captain of your salvation, the Commander of all the hosts of heaven is going before you, standing at your side, and taking your rear-guard. He's not expecting you to be Goliath, daunting in size and arms. He will strengthen you in your weakness, as He did that little shepherd boy, so that "that all the earth may know that there is a God in Israel. And all this assembly shall know that the LORD saveth not with sword and spear: for the battle is the LORD'S".

But, like David, we are to stand, and stand believing.


----------



## Andres (Nov 12, 2009)

Particular Baptist said:


> I guess I just wanted to post some thoughts, questions, and struggles that I have in my following of Christ.
> 
> Struggles
> 
> ...



Brother, struggling with these issues doesn't make you a "bad" Christian, it simply means you're human! As others have mentioned we all struggle with issues. Maybe one of your struggles isn't a problem for me, but I probably have two more struggles you may have mastered. 
You mentioned you are praying and constantly fighting these sins. Good! Continue on in prayer and fighting!
As for feeling unworthy and filthy, the reality is that in your ownself you are unworthy and filthy! Actually in reality of your ownself you are much filthier than you even think. The good news, nay the GREAT news, is that if you have placed your faith in Christ in what He has accomplished on the cross, then God does not judge you on your own merits, but rather on the righteousness of Christ! So you say you want to be clean, then trust Christ as He is your only hope, but what a blessed hope He is!


----------



## Iconoclast (Nov 13, 2009)

you asked ;


> 1. If Christ says that blessed are the peacemakers, then why do so many self proclaimed 'Reformed' Christians, who believe in Scripture Alone, still believe in just war?



many look here to see why lawful government is given to protect people;


> Romans 13
> 1Let every soul be subject unto the higher powers. For there is no power but of God: the powers that be are ordained of God.
> 
> 2Whosoever therefore resisteth the power, resisteth the ordinance of God: and they that resist shall receive to themselves damnation.
> ...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 13, 2009)

Particular Baptist said:


> I guess I just wanted to post some thoughts, questions, and struggles that I have in my following of Christ.
> 
> Struggles
> 
> ...



You have more problems than that. Those are all about you. 


What do you think of Luther's list?

The Devil
The World
The Flesh

You forgot the first two that would tempt you in the three you are struggling with in your heart. Everyone has these struggles. 

(1Jn 2:16) For all that is in the world, the *lust of the flesh*, and the *lust of the eyes*, and the *pride of life*, is not of the Father, but is of the world.


These are the three temptations Adam and Eve were tempted with as well as Christ. 

(Gen 3:6) And when the woman saw that the tree was *good for food*, and that it was *pleasant to the eyes*, and a tree to be *desired to make one wise*, she took of the fruit thereof, and did eat, and gave also unto her husband with her; and he did eat.


Jesus
Lust of the Flesh


> (Mat 4:3) And when the tempter came to him, he said, If thou be the Son of God, command that these stones be made bread.



Pride of Life


> (Mat 4:5) Then the devil taketh him up into the holy city, and setteth him on a pinnacle of the temple,





> (Mat 4:6) And saith unto him, If thou be the Son of God, cast thyself down: for it is written, He shall give his angels charge concerning thee: and in their hands they shall bear thee up, lest at any time thou dash thy foot against a stone.



Lust of the eyes


> (Mat 4:8) Again, the devil taketh him up into an exceeding high mountain, and *sheweth* him all the kingdoms of the world, and the glory of them;



He overcame with the Word of God in each instance. The problem is that we have indwelling sin also. We are also not the Son of God who sees with Omniscience nor Omnipotence, and we have a law of indwelling sin as Romans 7 tells us. But we do have power to overcome in the Lord now. We are no longer slaves. 



> (Rom 6:18) Being then made free from sin, ye became the servants of righteousness.





> (1Co 10:13) There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God is faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that ye may be able to bear it.





What thinkest thou?

I have always found this comforting.....



> (Rom 7:21) I find then a law, that, when I would do good, evil is present with me.
> 
> (Rom 7:22) For I delight in the law of God after the inward man:
> 
> ...


----------

